# Toro 824 Drive belt pulley



## srfoot (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi;
I replaced the impellar belt and noticed that when in neutral the drive belt pulley continues to rotate.
Is this supposed to be this way? Does it not wear the belt? The belt not moving?
Thank you.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, that is OK. When you press the traction control lever, it will push the traction pulley friction disc against the spinning engine driven pulley to rotate the tires. It actually is a pretty simple setup. 

Watch this video when you have time.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Either wrong belt, too narrow, or too short, or not adjusted correctly.

3L belt instead of a 4L belt?

Measure the length of the belt and compare with factory length specs. Advertised belt lengths can be 1 1/2" off.

The idler pulley may be too tight, too far over.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF srfoot. The drive belt that is closest to the engine will turn constantly when the engine is running and will turn the friction disc and move the machine when the gear shift is moved from neutral to either a forward speed or reverse. This is normal for the older Toro's. The impeller belt will not be turning until the auger handle is moved to the engage position.


----------

